# Weight limits



## landshark (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m steeling @kinkykitten idea and making one for the guys to post their answers. (Hope you don’t mind me steeling your idea, kinky kitten!)

for me personally, hypothetically speaking I don’t have a number on the scale that represents my limit, it has more to do with overall look and mobility. A while back someone sent me the below attached pic and asked me “yes or no” and it’s a definite yes. Again, hypothetically speaking.




original post:






Weight limits?


So ladies... what’s your weight limit for a man? I personally have none.. the more fat the more I get excited ❤️




www.dimensionsmagazine.com


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t think I have a limit. I think the persons attitude toward their size is important. If they feel sexy and happy with themselves it is very big turn on. Even limited mobility or larger if the connection is there!


----------



## landshark (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh, and another thing, she can’t be too big for sex. I’m not sure if that’s even a thing, I can only imagine the bigger one gets the more challenging intimacy becomes. I don’t mind working harder at it but if it reaches the point it’s not physically possible I think I’d have reached my size limit.


----------



## op user (Apr 20, 2020)

It is more her limit than mine: the weight that makes her feel attractive: this is my limit as well. It is a floating limit, I may compliment on how great she looks when bigger but I wouldn't press to go back to that. At the same time if/when married she gains some weight because she is comfortable enough to gain it (not because she is stressed) l will cherish and support her.


----------



## landshark (Apr 20, 2020)

op user said:


> It is more her limit than mine: the weight that makes her feel attractive: this is my limit as well. It is a floating limit, I may compliment on how great she looks when bigger but I wouldn't press to go back to that. At the same time if/when married she gains some weight because she is comfortable enough to gain it (not because she is stressed) l will cherish and support her.



I definitely see what you’re saying but honestly, and this is a little sad really, most big girls I’ve been with we’re above their “limit.” Some of them didn’t know what to do about it and others, like my wife, just have such a non-existent margin for error regarding her dietary habits and exercising that it gets frustrating. She can undo 4 weeks of discipline in one meal, a meal some of us wouldn’t think twice about.

So I definitely get what you’re saying. I have voiced support here many times for anyone who wants to lose weight and is trying to do so. But I also still like what I like and I can’t tie that to another person’s preference or make what I like dependent on her approval of herself.


----------



## op user (Apr 20, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I definitely see what you’re saying but honestly, and this is a little sad really, most big girls I’ve been with we’re above their “limit.” Some of them didn’t know what to do about it and others, like my wife, just have such a non-existent margin for error regarding her dietary habits and exercising that it gets frustrating. She can undo 4 weeks of discipline in one meal, a meal some of us wouldn’t think twice about.
> 
> So I definitely get what you’re saying. I have voiced support here many times for anyone who wants to lose weight and is trying to do so. But I also still like what I like and I can’t tie that to another person’s preference or make what I like dependent on her approval of herself.



I have been fortunate enough to meet several ladies (large by local/country standards but small for Dimensions) who are/were very confident. It might help I have a policy to keep the BBWness issue out of the discussion but they tend to be confident and relaxed about their weight. So I had a limit and I liked them as they were.

Currently I am trying the ropes with a fabulous lady who has come from a difficult situation and although I took an interest because she is truly impressive BBW -larger that I have dated- currently I am beyond her BBWness and in to who is as a person. Here @happily_married you are right she might be above her limit but yet again I 'd rather help her gain in self-acceptance and be happy rather than help lose weight and reach her limit. For me her acceptance of herself as she is, is vital as to lead to a happy relation.


----------



## Broseph (Apr 20, 2020)

Nope--no limit here. And I'd also answer "definitely" to the above picture. I presume the "yes or no" question is referring to sex, which, I'll be honest, is a bit different from what kinds of things I might prefer in a partner. In terms of the latter, I don't mind if she is somewhat limited in mobility, even though I tend to be very active. On the raw attraction front: the bigger the better.

@happily_married-- I just wanted to give you a big amen for this quote: 

"I have voiced support here many times for anyone who wants to lose weight and is trying to do so. But I also still like what I like and I can’t tie that to another person’s preference or make what I like dependent on her approval of herself."

I think this is one of the sources of much (F)FA guilt and finding a balance there is definitely important.


----------



## Rob hudson (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't have an upper weight limit either. Someone who is five foot two and weighs two hundred pounds can be roughly the same physical size as someone who is five ten and three hundred; it's all about proportions and--pardon the pun--dimensions.

What really turns me off is attitude, as has been mentioned in this thread.

If my potential partner--whoever she may be--wants extra helpings of cake, I'll be the first to hand her the fork. But if she's constantly moaning about being fat this kind of makes me feel guilty for appreciating her. You don't want your hand slapped when you grab nice handfuls of belly or thigh and sigh in appreciation. If your partner is always feeling self-conscious and unattractive, this manifests in all kinds of ways other than the physical, and can be very damaging for a relationship.


----------



## Tempere (Apr 21, 2020)

Agree with most here that attitude is key. I’m not someone who has an ideal weight or shape a woman should look. I would prefer her to be ok/happy with her size/body. Similar to Rob’s post, I’m not gonna not give her extra treats/helpings if she wants them and understands that means either more exercise to maintain or that it can lead to additional weight.


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 21, 2020)

I like ladies of all shapes and sizes, from skinny to super obese, so while fat is a turn on for me, if she’s skinny as a rail and wants to fatten me up, I’m happy. As long as fat is involved somehow lol

As far as a limit goes, there isn’t a concrete one. I’m more turned on by the idea of getting bigger, rather than a specific size. So I’ll answer this in a similar way to how I answeredit for kinkykitten:
How big do I want my a feedee/gainer to be?
MOAR


----------



## FattenUpForMe (Apr 21, 2020)

I have to admit, I'm a little bit obsessed with absolute consent. I totally need to have my wife reassure me at all times that, yes, whatever it is we are doing that I'm enjoying is ay-okay with her, maybe even if it was her who requested that we do it. From sex, to inviting her fat phobic (and, I'm pretty sure, fairly homophobic, although they've never just come right out and said anything about that sort of thing) parents to the wedding, to even just buying myself a new dress (because that's a lot of money that I could otherwise be spending on her, after all) it always makes me anxious and she can relax me just by insisting that she's just as happy as I am about whatever it is. That includes weight gain.

In weight gain _fantasy_, I only _occasionally_ enjoy the 'spice' of somebody being 'forced' to gain weight, and even then I prefer something like secretly feeding them more than they thought they were eating, or convincing them to eat more and exercise less, maybe by somehow making them think it 'doesn't count', or even just getting somebody to fatten up in a way that is, _sort of, _against their will but not entirely (like winning a bet against them and having the payment be "put on fifty pounds", which is obviously only a punishment if they at didn't want to get fat when they _started_ gaining the weight, or hypnotising them so that they will stop going to the gym and start eating whatever you offer them and never wonder why they are suddenly gaining weight, or a loving feeder getting their self-conscious girlfriend - who doesn't really believe them when they say they like her bigger body - to agree to let them control the girlfriend's diet and exercise regime until she reaches whatever weight the feeder chooses, only for the feeder to, of course, make her quit the gym and gorge, as she gains and gains, not just in weight but also in self-confidence, and start talking about setting the goal weight above 500kg, to start with, only to keep moving it upward as she grows).

More often, and in real life, I like it when a person is willing and actively consenting to their weight gain. Well, don't we all find it more interesting to see a person (woman in my case, maybe not in yours) gorge herself in public, because she knows that any weight she is gaining is a beautiful thing? Any force-feedings I do with my wife are very much roleplay, although the food is obviously real. Her current weight, is at the point of, shall we say, _limited _mobility. She _can _walk (or rather _waddle,_ I should say) but definitely not for long walks on the beach, or anything. Basically, the best way to illustrate it is this: if we go to a buffet, she'll walk in from the car and sit down at the table to catch her breath while I get her food. And unless she desperately needs the bathroom, she won't stand up again till we leave. (Well, then again, I guess we did that already before she was even clinically obese, so that she wouldn't burn calories.)

Now, if my wife asked me tomorrow to help her _lose _I would totally agree to do so. On the other hand, if she asked me what I thought of her weight, completely without judgement, I would tell her that she has always looked beautiful and sexy, but also that every single gram of that woman is beautiful and sexy, so I'm ecstatic to have so much of her.

If she were to ask me, in all honesty and without expectations or promises, what size I would like to see her at, I would tell her that this is a trick question, because she's asked me before and my answer is always the same: I would love you at any weight, but I would _always_ love to see you get fatter.

And if she pressed on me to give her a new goal to start really going for and planning on obtaining, bearing in mind that we would both only be trying this if we were both happy with the attempt and the results all the way, I would tell her what I have told her in the past:

"If you would be willing and happy to be completely and totally _*immobile*_, to _literally_ get too fat to get out of bed without _heavy_ _machinery_, I would love to help you make that happen, and I would love to help you every day if you did decide to make it happen, and I would love you for making it happen."


----------



## Shotha (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't have a limit in terms of a number of pounds or inches of girth but the limit is set by my desire for mobility both in myself and a potential partner. For me, a big part of being fat is an identity thing. I like to be seen as "the fat man". Immobility would take that away from me. I feel the same way about partners. If you can't get out and about to enjoy things with a partner, then a large part of the pleasure of having a partner is taken away. Ideally, I would like both myself and any potential partner to be as fat as possible, while still retaining mobility. I also find that pounds in weight is not the important thing. Girth and shape are more important. It's how someone looks, not what they weigh, that is important to me.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 22, 2020)

Lower limit - It's not so much a scale number as it is a height-weight ratio, but it's hard to imagine myself being interested in someone who's below 200 lbs, even if they were uncommonly short.
Upper limit - The moment it makes them dissatisfied with life, or sad about the way they look.
And yes; there's an unpleasant amount of crossover between those limits. It's not fun when they do that.


----------



## Broseph (Apr 23, 2020)

TwoSwords said:


> Lower limit - It's not so much a scale number as it is a height-weight ratio, but it's hard to imagine myself being interested in someone who's below 200 lbs, even if they were uncommonly short.
> Upper limit - The moment it makes them dissatisfied with life, or sad about the way they look.
> And yes; there's an unpleasant amount of crossover between those limits. It's not fun when they do that.



I dig the idea of a lower limit. It could be added to the list of (F)FA "standards" that seems to be evolving on this thread.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (May 14, 2020)

TMI below -- read at your own risk!

I am a woman. For me, personally, once a guy gets to be my size (this is not set in stone but a MAYBE) or larger than myself (highly likely to definitely), I'd most likely have to give a relationship a hard pass. At 300 pounds, a guy my size (again, MAYBE), but especially bigger is much more likely to have extreme difficulty with vaginal penetration, if it's not actually impossible. I have to have penetration in order to be fulfilled in a relationship. I suppose it could work via certain positions, but I don't want to be limited or TOO limited and, at 300 or more pounds, he may only be able to do one certain position. However, perhaps a large or large man who is blessed down south would be able to give me what I need? 


I once...ahem...did the deed many times with an ex who was at least 260 minimum and I was around that size but probably less than 300 then. When he did climb on top, he would use the headboard of the bed for leverage. Maybe it was his "down there" size that was more of the issue, however, and he could have perhaps given me what I wanted/needed if he were more blessed in that area.

I prefer thin or thinner guys, honestly, but am open to dating fellow fatties to a point if I find them to be attractive. I have a handsome, fat FB friend who I'd consider dating if he were open to it and I was not seeing someone else right now. 

Current BF is thin.


----------



## landshark (May 14, 2020)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> TMI below -- read at your own risk!
> 
> I am a woman. For me, personally, once a guy gets to be my size (this is not set in stone but a MAYBE) or larger than myself (highly likely to definitely), I'd most likely have to give a relationship a hard pass. At 300 pounds, a guy my size (again, MAYBE), but especially bigger is much more likely to have extreme difficulty with vaginal penetration, if it's not actually impossible. I have to have penetration in order to be fulfilled in a relationship. I suppose it could work via certain positions, but I don't want to be limited or TOO limited and, at 300 or more pounds, he may only be able to do one certain position. However, perhaps a large or large man who is blessed down south would be able to give me what I need?
> 
> ...



From a male perspective I can definitely appreciate this. I realize there are plenty of couple where both partners are bigger. I won’t even assume all these guys are more we’ll endowed than I am, though I’d be inclined to believe they are. I’ve got just enough hardware to be considered average size and likely still would be considered small by a lot of women. If I’m honest even my wife would probably say so.

The fact that I’m fit helps me make maximum use of what I have. Body type matters. I know a lot of guys fret over penis size and a lot of women counter with it being more important that a man knows how to use it. I definitely agree with them, but for me personally part of knowing how to use what I have is remaining fit so I can maximize what I can do based on my partner’s desires and needs.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (May 14, 2020)

happily_married said:


> From a male perspective I can definitely appreciate this. I realize there are plenty of couple where both partners are bigger. I won’t even assume all these guys are more we’ll endowed than I am, though I’d be inclined to believe they are. I’ve got just enough hardware to be considered average size and likely still would be considered small by a lot of women. If I’m honest even my wife would probably say so.
> 
> The fact that I’m fit helps me make maximum use of what I have. Body type matters. I know a lot of guys fret over penis size and a lot of women counter with it being more important that a man knows how to use it. I definitely agree with them, but for me personally part of knowing how to use what I have is remaining fit so I can maximize what I can do based on my partner’s desires and needs.


Member size absolutely does matter but only to an extent. He does not have to be hung like a horse but too small can be a problem too.

If I’m recalling correctly (I’ll try my best to not penis size shame because I think it’s cruel), this heavy ex I mentioned *was* well below average and it was a bit disfigured. Couple that with his body size and mine and penetration was only really possible via doggy and use of a headboard for leverage if he decided to get on top and I don’t like that.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (May 14, 2020)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Member size absolutely does matter but only to an extent. He does not have to be hung like a horse but too small can be a problem too.
> 
> If I’m recalling correctly (I’ll try my best to not penis size shame because I think it’s cruel), this heavy ex I mentioned *was* well below average and it was a bit disfigured. Couple that with his body size and mine and penetration was only really possible via doggy and use of a headboard for leverage if he decided to get on top and I don’t like that.



ETA: There was a thread on Feabie recently in which a 450+ pound member was talking about sex with his GF who is also big but not nearly as so. He has also said he has a fat pad, which makes penetration even harder because part of the length of the penis is still buried when erect.
I just couldn’t date someone like this.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 14, 2020)

Do I have a weight limit? Hmmm... I guess not so much a weight limit but more of an ability or should I say, mobility limit. I've dated all sizes of women but I've never been with someone who was immobile or weighed so much that it was very difficult for them to move. I have considered if I ever met someone beautiful, intelligent mind, and character that I just couldn't resist but who was physically hampered by their weight as to be immobile (or nearly so), what I would do. That's assuming they would like me as well, because there is no guarantee of that either.

Luckily, as long as she can get around well enough, everything else is on the table. Since I'm not that big around by BHM standards, I don't generally have any issues with getting to work so to speak  . And, I hope this doesn't come off as condescending or insensitive but I would consider it a challenge and a delight to please a woman of great proportions in any way and every way I can.


----------



## extra_m13 (Jun 27, 2020)

never talk about limits... if the lady is on, i am on, there would have to be some adjustments of course but i am on. putting in chairs around the house, in the shower, bigger couch probably. the biggest i know ? boberry would probably require wide spaces. juicyjackie can have all she wants... i see no limit. 500 , 650, 750 echo, the thing is to understand what it comes and to adjust to it so both can enjoy it. i must admit it impresses me to see these ladies getting over 500 pounds, that is a monumental amount of weight, so hot... i would do everything to make their life easier. but no, no limit,


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't think most people actually have a hard limit you can put a number on, like "nobody over x pounds" because these things are so different on everybody. 

I guess my limit personally is immobility. I'm not into that. As for a lower limit, I like guys that are bigger than me (I'm 5'2 and 200 lbs). I guess I'm more about body type than absolute size. My 'ideal' size is 400-600 lbs, I guess? But I can do bigger or smaller. As far as girls are concerned.... I just like girls. Skinny girls, strong girls, fat girls... just girls, hah. <3


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 16, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> I don't think most people actually have a hard limit you can put a number on, like "nobody over x pounds" because these things are so different on everybody.
> 
> I guess my limit personally is immobility. I'm not into that. As for a lower limit, I like guys that are bigger than me (I'm 5'2 and 200 lbs). I guess I'm more about body type than absolute size. My 'ideal' size is 400-600 lbs, I guess? But I can do bigger or smaller. As far as girls are concerned....* I just like girls. Skinny girls, strong girls, fat girls... just girls, hah. *<3


Amen!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 17, 2020)

I feel like 600ish is generally where my range ends. But that is a trend more than a line in the sand. It depends on the many factors already mentioned. 500 was what I leaned towards until the body positivity wave, an increase in larger models, and me dating someone 500+. So there is a degree of malleability. However, I don't always prefer someone at their heaviest. Especially if I question how content they are with their size.


----------



## Joker (Jul 17, 2020)

What is comfortable for my lady.


----------



## Myfeederdream (Jul 17, 2020)

I would love it if my girlfriend wanted to weigh 300lbs for me but Max 550


----------



## John Smith (Jul 21, 2020)

I have no limits about a woman's weight.


----------



## last time (Jul 21, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I’m steeling @kinkykitten idea and making one for the guys to post their answers. (Hope you don’t mind me steeling your idea, kinky kitten!)
> 
> for me personally, hypothetically speaking I don’t have a number on the scale that represents my limit, it has more to do with overall look and mobility. A while back someone sent me the below attached pic and asked me “yes or no” and it’s a definite yes. Again, hypothetically speaking.
> 
> ...


I have always fantasized about women being as fat as possible...even fatter than humanly possible haha.. 
but I know reality has its limits 
it is a tricky thing that needs to be figured out between the couple I think 
depending on both of their desires 
have to weight out their desire for health as well 
however, RP can do wonders if you have a great imagination, If you know what I mean


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 2, 2021)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> TMI below -- read at your own risk!
> 
> I am a woman. For me, personally, once a guy gets to be my size (this is not set in stone but a MAYBE) or larger than myself (highly likely to definitely), I'd most likely have to give a relationship a hard pass. At 300 pounds, a guy my size (again, MAYBE), but especially bigger is much more likely to have extreme difficulty with vaginal penetration, if it's not actually impossible. I have to have penetration in order to be fulfilled in a relationship. I suppose it could work via certain positions, but I don't want to be limited or TOO limited and, at 300 or more pounds, he may only be able to do one certain position. However, perhaps a large or large man who is blessed down south would be able to give me what I need?
> 
> ...



I am a thin guy and you‘re right: Vaginal penetration became difficult when my wife‘s weight exceeded 245 lbs - this weight isn’t particularly high but she‘s a belly girl. It became impossible at more than 255 lbs if I was on top of her. She on top of me worked fine. But at her so-far peak weight of 285 lbs even this position was challenging. But with experience and practise, we are having very satisfying sex. I weigh 155 lbs and I have a flat belly, this definitely helps. What would be the limit? As her recent regain mostly went into the other body parts rather than her belly (for the first time actually), a weight of 310 lbs would still be practical. As we both love our contrast, we both are thrilled by the prospect of her weighing twice as much as me.


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 2, 2021)

In theory, I don‘t have limits. In practise, I and we do have limits. One concerns the fact that vaginal intercourse gets more difficult with weight and belly size, even if the man has a flat belly like me. Another is about mobility: I don‘t want to be my wife‘s caregiver before old age or when disaster strikes (disease, accident...). I love her and I don‘t want to kill her or that she kills herself. She also wants to be able to be my caregiver should the need arise. Lastly, it‘s about enjoying life outside the house which requires mobility. We want to have a regular car etc. Airplane seat belts are already a challenge, that’s true. Physically, she can do everything she wants but can‘t do some of the things I do - but then, she never wanted to do those things anyway, even when she weighed only 155 lbs. In addition to that, her weight gain stopped twice at 285 lbs. It didn’t go any higher than that. It seems to be sort of a natural barrier and we‘ve never forced things. Her weight gain just happened over time. Should it go higher than those 285 lbs, would we welcome it? Yeah why not? As long as vaginal intercourse, mobility and enjoying life outside the house are still possible. Weighing twice as much as myself and doubling her own weight is an awesome dream of ours, but not at all costs.


----------



## TheStaunton (Apr 4, 2021)

Definitely don't have a limit, I'd say I start being physically attracted to people around 350lbs-400lbs, I'd also say if I was with someone who was an SSBBW, I would want that person to be happy, and hopefully fall in love with the person

Much as I am a "bigger is better" person in terms of what I find attractive, I don't want someone to be unhappy, the person you are in love with matters as much as what they weigh

Also, a definite yes to the OP


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 4, 2021)

luckyfa said:


> I am a thin guy and you‘re right: Vaginal penetration became difficult when my wife‘s weight exceeded 245 lbs - this weight isn’t particularly high but she‘s a belly girl. It became impossible at more than 255 lbs if I was on top of her.
> [...]



impossible at 255lbs  That's too bad


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 4, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> impossible at 255lbs  That's too bad


Not really if you‘re into big bellies


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 4, 2021)

luckyfa said:


> Not really if you‘re into big bellies



well i meant - what a pity!

You said with 255 lbs sex with you on top was impossible due to your gf / wife's belly - that's a pity! 

From my personal experience 350+ lbs didn't give me any limitations in that field.


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 4, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> well i meant - what a pity!
> 
> You said with 255 lbs sex with you on top was impossible due to your gf / wife's belly - that's a pity!
> 
> From my personal experience 350+ lbs didn't give me any limitations in that field.


Well, I don’t know  maybe it isn’t an absolute technical impossibility rather a practical one. I’ll spare you the details  It has never been a true problem to us because we’re both enjoying the other position so much more. But at 350+lbs I’m pretty sure that it would be technically impossible I am glad to hear that you didn’t run into any of those issues even at 350+ lbs


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 5, 2021)

I never had a size requirement/limit. I've loved women from 120 pounds to around 450 pounds. I forget specific numbers. Anyway, my last girlfriend was my heaviest. I loved her little details. It was never about a weight. I'm a pear lover more than anything… Large bellies, thighs, and hips.

No matter what I prefer physically, the health of my partner trumped anything else. I've got a really great female friend who is married to a guy that loves large girls like me. Anyway, I was talking to her the other day. Due to diabetes she is going to have weight-loss surgery done. She knows how much I love really large women. We talked for about four hours about her concerns of how her husband will look at her after she has lost all of that weight. It's a legitimate much discussed topic here in this group. Will he love me after I lose X amount of weight.

If your partner really loves you he will be more interested in having you around comfortable and healthy as opposed to large, in pain, and poor health..


----------



## op user (Apr 6, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> impossible at 255lbs  That's too bad



I would say it is a weight were ladies start to become really attractive body wise. Let alone pushing this belly up to make it even sexier although at this weight there is not that much of a belly


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 6, 2021)

op user said:


> I would say it is a weight were ladies start to become really attractive body wise.


That‘s right


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 6, 2021)

luckyfa said:


> I am a thin guy and you‘re right: Vaginal penetration became difficult when my wife‘s weight exceeded 245 lbs - this weight isn’t particularly high but she‘s a belly girl. It became impossible at more than 255 lbs if I was on top of her. She on top of me worked fine. But at her so-far peak weight of 285 lbs even this position was challenging. But with experience and practise, we are having very satisfying sex. I weigh 155 lbs and I have a flat belly, this definitely helps. What would be the limit? As her recent regain mostly went into the other body parts rather than her belly (for the first time actually), a weight of 310 lbs would still be practical. As we both love our contrast, we both are thrilled by the prospect of her weighing twice as much as me.


My curiosity has been piqued by you saying that vaginal penetration became impossible at 255lb, or 115kg in my world. At my highest weight (beyond your wife's peak weight), this was not a problem and I *have* a belly, whilst my then partner had a small belly (definitely not flat). Of course, it all depends on how one's belly sits when on their back, but I've found that pillows have many uses, and not just for under my head. A little bit of ingenuity and ta-da!
I love me a pillow!


----------



## Joker (Apr 6, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> My curiosity has been piqued by you saying that vaginal penetration became impossible at 255lb, or 115kg in my world. At my highest weight (beyond your wife's peak weight), this was not a problem and I *have* a belly, whilst my then partner had a small belly (definitely not flat). Of course, it all depends on how one's belly sits when on their back, but I've found that pillows have many uses, and not just for under my head. A little bit of ingenuity and ta-da!
> I love me a pillow!


Now I understand the pillow comment from a few weeks ago.


----------



## mathfa (Apr 6, 2021)

I wouldn't say I have a weight limit in either direction. Sure, I have a stated preference for those on the larger side, but truthfully it doesn't matter to me whether my partner is 100 or 500 lbs., as long as they are happy with the lifestyle/body combination they have. In the grand scheme of things I care about other things a lot more in terms of physical attractiveness (and of course the mental/emotional side as well).


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 6, 2021)

Joker said:


> Now I understand the pillow comment from a few weeks ago.


Hmm, you might think you understand, but this lady is still retaining her mystery in that department.


----------



## Joker (Apr 6, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, you might think you understand, but this lady is still retaining her mystery in that department.


No comment.


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 7, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> My curiosity has been piqued by you saying that vaginal penetration became impossible at 255lb, or 115kg in my world. At my highest weight (beyond your wife's peak weight), this was not a problem and I *have* a belly, whilst my then partner had a small belly (definitely not flat). Of course, it all depends on how one's belly sits when on their back, but I've found that pillows have many uses, and not just for under my head. A little bit of ingenuity and ta-da!
> I love me a pillow!


As I said in reply to Anna, it most likely isn‘t a technical impossibility, more a practical one. I didn‘t want to go into that much detail but so be it...

A couple of years ago, my weight was approaching 200 lbs and I had, for the first time in my life, a bulging belly which made matters worse. She said, one of has to lose weight because our bellies got in the way, so to speak. She added that she wasn‘t going to be the one because she didn‘t want me to be chubby in the first place and I didn‘t like it either. So I lost weight and got a flat belly which helped a lot in this regard and she likes my appearance more and it also accentuates our contrast.

Generally speaking, in the man on top-position, my excitement tended to go a bit overboard which more often than my wife was willing to accept ended in premature ejaculation, in part because my penis rubbed against her belly fat during foreplay. So I had all the fun and she didn‘t and I didn’t like that it went so blazingly fast sometimes. That‘s why we both prefer the woman on top-position. As soon as she starts „coming“, I am on my back. She can adjust her body position more easily in that position depending on what best suits her. Premature ejaculation has hardly ever been issue in this position. It has been our favourite position for a long time and the most satisfying one for both of us.

Actually, I don‘t remember when we last tried the man on top-position. We may want to give it try to see how it goes for each of us.

Aren‘t these exciting problems to have?


----------



## SSBBWorBust (Apr 9, 2021)

If my girlfriend said she wanted to gain and asked what her goal weight should be, I’d probably say 500 lb and then we’ll see if we want to up that. It’s hard to put hard limits on it; I’ve seen girls that look fantastic even at 700+ lb, and I’ve seen girls pushing 500 lb that do not carry their weight well. It’s all about aesthetic for me, too; I don’t care if their size makes sex difficult or anything like that, if anything it makes it hotter since they’re just that fat.


----------



## landshark (Apr 9, 2021)

Fun thread, if I may say so myself. Almost a year later and I have to say not a lot has changed for me. I don't have a limit so much as a certain look I prefer. That general shape can come in a lot of sizes, too. Doesn't have to be 300+ pounds. I think the (forgive me) broader one's preferences are the easier it will be for that person to find satisfaction.


----------



## James1662 (Apr 9, 2021)

No weight limit. Don't know if I would necessarily be into immobility though. I have more of a body shape preference than a weight preference. Larger is generally better.


----------



## landshark (Apr 9, 2021)

James1662 said:


> No weight limit. Don't know if I would necessarily be into immobility though. I have more of a body shape preference than a weight preference. Larger is generally better.



You and me both!


----------



## James1662 (Apr 9, 2021)

landshark said:


> You and me both!


If I am being honest with myself, I prefer a large bottom heavy woman. I am not against other shapes, that is just my preference and I can't lie to myself about what I prefer. Of course I find many shapes attractive, but that is what I find most attractive.


----------



## landshark (Apr 9, 2021)

James1662 said:


> If I am being honest with myself, I prefer a large bottom heavy woman. I am not against other shapes, that is just my preference and I can't lie to myself about what I prefer. Of course I find many shapes attractive, but that is what I find most attractive.



There's nothing wrong with that. I'm the same way, actually. I don't think I'd rule out someone who didn't have my "ideal" shape but if I'm starting from zero it's something I'm probably looking for. But I don't ever want to be so rigid I end up looking for a body and not a person, you know?


----------



## James1662 (Apr 9, 2021)

landshark said:


> There's nothing wrong with that. I'm the same way, actually. I don't think I'd rule out someone who didn't have my "ideal" shape but if I'm starting from zero it's something I'm probably looking for. But I don't ever want to be so rigid I end up looking for a body and not a person, you know?


I'm not rigid, I just prefer it. Of course there is a person behind that shape, and you have to connect with that person. I get what you are saying totally.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 9, 2021)

I can't remember if I've said this before on this thread. For me, it's not what it weight but how it looks, when it comes to corporal bulk. I'm interested in size and shape. If I come across the profile of a 400-pound man on a dating site, yes I'm interested and have a closer look, but I'll be looking for information about his size, shape and personality. The same goes for my own body. I don't tend to set targets in personal growth by weight. I set them in inches and clothing sizes.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Apr 13, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> well i meant - what a pity!
> 
> You said with 255 lbs sex with you on top was impossible due to your gf / wife's belly - that's a pity!
> 
> From my personal experience 350+ lbs didn't give me any limitations in that field.



You could easily get on top and ride him at that weight? What is the secret, then? I struggle with it.



In the past with my ex-husband, he would not have sex with me that way because he claimed I was putting too much pressure on his chest. Not sure if that was BS or not and I didn’t want to challenge him out of fear that he was being honest — I did not wanna invalidate his experience and argue.


----------



## Rob hudson (Apr 13, 2021)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> In the past with my ex-husband, he would not have sex with me that way because he claimed I was putting too much pressure on his chest. Not sure if that was BS or not and I didn’t want to challenge him out of fear that he was being honest — I did not wanna invalidate his experience and argue.



Well, for example, if you are belly-heavy and he's short, your tummy might be squishing his diaphragm if you lean forward. That's one way I could see him telling the truth. You could have tried something like reverse cowgirl.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 13, 2021)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> You could easily get on top and ride him at that weight? What is the secret, then? I struggle with it.



what I said was: with the man on top my weight has never been an issue. 

Me on top only two things so far that kind of limited my pleasure... my bad knee maybe and premature ejaculation.


----------



## Rob hudson (Apr 13, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Me on top only two things so far that kind of limited my pleasure... my bad knee maybe and premature ejaculation.


Well, you probbly excited them a lot bouncing up there, so I can't blame them


----------



## Joker (Apr 13, 2021)

Rob hudson said:


> Well, you probbly excited them a lot bouncing up there, so I can't blame them


No comment.


----------



## landshark (Apr 15, 2021)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> You could easily get on top and ride him at that weight? What is the secret, then? I struggle with it.
> 
> 
> 
> In the past with my ex-husband, he would not have sex with me that way because he claimed I was putting too much pressure on his chest. Not sure if that was BS or not and I didn’t want to challenge him out of fear that he was being honest — I did not wanna invalidate his experience and argue.



that’s too bad for him. I’m rated for over 400 pounds. I think I can go hire but haven’t so for now I’ll leave it at ~420 pounds.


----------



## extra_m13 (May 9, 2021)

you may have to get creative but no reason to put on a weight limit for sure


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (May 10, 2021)

Many super heavy people do not have the muscles underneath to be active. When a person is close or even equivalent to a doll then I cannot see any give and take fun. If she can do cowgirl I am totally interested. I love the full weight on top of me and have never suffered from crushed chest. I have had ,174 kilograms on top using me as a matrices for the night. 320 kilograms in a multiple persons stack. But it was someone in the stack who had crush problems so .if a 300 kilograms person who is not immobile wanted I would be interested in spending the night of carnal play.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 14, 2021)

I guess I will tackle this from a new angle. I really don't have a weight limit at the top end. Probably the same as Loopy. Immobility is not a thing for me. I wouldn't wish that on anyone whether they wanted it or not. I also have a limit on the bottom size. I like a really big man. I can't put a number on it really, but if I have to, I would say 350 and above. So that's my limit for the low side. It really just depends on how they look for first impressions. Of course after you've met them and talked, personality and how they are is the most important thing. A man can look like your dream, but if you can't stand to be around him none of that matters and I've experienced that more than once unfortunately


----------



## Shotha (May 14, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I guess I will tackle this from a new angle. I really don't have a weight limit at the top end. Probably the same as Loopy. Immobility is not a thing for me. I wouldn't wish that on anyone whether they wanted it or not. I also have a limit on the bottom size. I like a really big man. I can't put a number on it really, but if I have to, I would say 350 and above. So that's my limit for the low side. It really just depends on how they look for first impressions. Of course after you've met them and talked, personality and how they are is the most important thing. A man can look like your dream, but if you can't stand to be around him none of that matters and I've experienced that more than once unfortunately



Guys who are smaller than me usually fall beneath my lower weight limit. But there is room for variation, as I think that how I get on with a man is very important.


----------



## DWilliams1 (May 15, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I guess I will tackle this from a new angle. I really don't have a weight limit at the top end. Probably the same as Loopy. Immobility is not a thing for me. I wouldn't wish that on anyone whether they wanted it or not. I also have a limit on the bottom size. I like a really big man. I can't put a number on it really, but if I have to, I would say 350 and above. So that's my limit for the low side. It really just depends on how they look for first impressions. Of course after you've met them and talked, personality and how they are is the most important thing. A man can look like your dream, but if you can't stand to be around him none of that matters and I've experienced that more than once unfortunately



Definitely agree with all of this!

Not a fan of immobility either, for either myself or a partner. But I absolutely love a big to a truly fat woman...and the look/feeling of being a really fat guy myself.

I’m not always about numbers, but having been at different weights, i know I absolutely loved being well over 305 at my heaviest...and now that I’m so close, I can’t wait to see and feel that fat again, and then some!

But it has to be the entire package. A relationship is about so much more, and having similar life goals, interests, and shared passions...along with compatible personalities is essential.

Where this lifestyle is concerned, I also wouldn’t ever want a relationship where a woman only “goes along with it”, or feels compelled to accommodate me. I would want her to be deeply happy with herself, and for her to experience the same inner fulfilment as I do...loving herself at whatever size she is, and being secure in her own skin.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 15, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I guess I will tackle this from a new angle. I really don't have a weight limit at the top end. Probably the same as Loopy. Immobility is not a thing for me. I wouldn't wish that on anyone whether they wanted it or not. I also have a limit on the bottom size. I like a really big man. I can't put a number on it really, but if I have to, I would say 350 and above. So that's my limit for the low side. It really just depends on how they look for first impressions. Of course after you've met them and talked, *personality and how they are is the most important thing. A man can look like your dream, but if you can't stand to be around him none of that matters and I've experienced that more than once unfortunately*



Exactly! It's surprising how little it matters if he is attractive (by yours or societies standards), when he acts like a total knob. Nasty inside, and I don't see anything else. I totally feel this, hon. 



DWilliams1 said:


> Definitely agree with all of this!
> 
> Not a fan of immobility either, for either myself or a partner. But I absolutely love a big to a truly fat woman...and the look/feeling of being a really fat guy myself.
> 
> ...



This (in bold) so much!


----------

